# Field Apple Fritters



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I found this field recipe in my old camping gear box, wow its good after all those years. 
Apple Fritters.
1 ½ cup flour, 1/2 cup sugar, 1 tbsp baking powder, pinch of salt, 1 tbsp of cinnamon, mix well.
1 or 2 cook apples like for apple pie-shop in small chunks, 1 egg, 1 cup milk.
Beat egg and milk and mix all ingredients do not over mix. Fry in hot (325*) oil till golden.
Adding more spices as you like, also they can be made with yeast just allowed to rise twice before frying.
Buttermilk can be added instead of milk.
Warm with vanilla ice cream is a show stopper but in a cold night in the woods with a cup of coffee even the armadillos come calling.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

Thank you!!!! Printed!


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Yeast Apple Friters,Baked or Fried.*

Apple fritters this time baked in an oven. 
3 cups flour, 1 pack of yeast, ½ cup sugar, pinch of salt, 1 teasp apple spice or cinnamon,3 tbsp oil or butter(melted), warm milk (better) or water. 2 or 3 apples cook with ½ cup sugar, apple spice and ½ cup of water till apples are tender and free of liquid. I make this in one single bowl so make a well in the center of flour in bowl, add yeast and a little of warm water or milk to proof, after proofing add the rest of warm liquid, just enough to wet the flour till it comes together, 1 ½-2 cups maybe, add the apples, make sure they have cool down, blend everything well and let the dough rise. Let dough rise a second time before baking. If baking at home place a parchment paper in the bottom of baking dish or bread mold (great as French toasts) if baked in bread mold for toast you will need syrup otherwise sprinkle top with sugar and cinnamon and bake in a 350*-400* oven till top is golden .In Dutch Oven grease bottom and sides well and sprinkle flour, place the dough in and let rise a second time. If made under shtf conditions 1 cup of dry milk and water will do, dry apples reconstituted in water then just add the water to flour with the milk, let rise and scoop to a hot oil for frying, apple fritters the dunkin doughnuts way. This recipe is low in sugar, 1 cup total, you can add another cup, but frying them I just place them in a paper bag and sprinkle them with cinnamon/sugar.
This one here was baked today.


----------

